

Data on who gives gifts to politicians is now more accessible for California - palidanx
http://www.scpr.org/programs/take-two/2013/04/25/31497/data-on-who-gives-gifts-to-politicians-is-now-more/

======
palidanx
The podcast provides a good overview of this

------
danso
I didn't listen to the podcast, but I found (I think) the more accessible
version of the database that they refer to:

[http://openjudge.herokuapp.com/home/visualization#.UXluhyv70...](http://openjudge.herokuapp.com/home/visualization#.UXluhyv70qu)

So I'll skip the usual tirade of how inaccessible this kind of visualization
is, despite how fun it seems...is the actual datafile/plain-text database
somewhere? This doesn't seem like very many data points.

